

Haskell Code Navigation [video] - begriffs
http://begriffs.com/posts/2015-07-27-haskell-source-navigation.html

======
codygman
Now all we need is something to take advantage of all these annoying to
configure/setup tools and have something people can easily start with.

I know that ide-backend is attempting to provide something convenient for such
tooling, but I'm not sure what the overlap with tools like codex, hasktags,
and others used in this video are.

~~~
LukeHoersten
You're right I think ide-backend provides almost all of this. It was all
working in FPComplete's web IDE. I think Chris Done is working on emacs
integration with ide-backend.

~~~
codygman
I believe this is it:

[https://github.com/commercialhaskell/stack-
ide/tree/master/s...](https://github.com/commercialhaskell/stack-
ide/tree/master/stack-mode)

I haven't had a chance to set it up yet sadly, there'll probably be a release
before I get a chance to set it up anyway :P

